# Who Needs a Cleanout Cap?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Saw this clever cleanout cap the other day.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Look here mister...I am sick and tired of you following my guys around with your camera! :furious:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

If you didn't fix it with duct tape you didn't use enough duct tape


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Look here mister...I am sick and tired of you following my guys around with your camera! :furious:


Someone has to break the story!


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The 1/2 to 3/8 joint is inspirational.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> The 1/2 toaBou 3/8 joint is inspirational.


About posting a full intro??


----------

